# Cesar Milan last night



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Once in awhile I watch _The Dog Whisperer._ Often just to see some dog training because it's been a big part of my life, and to critique Milan as well. I've been disappointed with many shows but there was an episode last night that caught my attention and reformed my opinion of him. He made note of the fact that for some dogs - even large aggressive dogs - a prong collar is not the answer and will actually make things worse. He was dealing with a large and very dominant Husky and quickly realized the part the prong was playing in the inability to correct his behavior. When he used an improvised form of what I use predominantly, a slip collar (which he made from a leash - not the best way obviously) he showed an adaptability I hadn't seen in him before. As I and many others here have said many times, the best trainers are willing to try different things with different dogs and no answer is the one answer for all dogs. I use an adjustable slip collar (similar to a Martingale) for almost all dogs, but I have used prongs and I have used Gentle Leaders as well. I was gratified to see this episode. I hope you caught it too.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

i just watched a rerun of it this morning. That husky took a good piece of Ceaser's arm! I admire that he tried other methods and that he didnt say THIS is the way to do this. Also in the end of the episode during the updates, he mentioned the family was still having trouble with the husky on the treadmill. Ceaser went back out to do a lesson with a different approach to help them work out the dogs energy on their treadmill. I too critique him at points, but thought this episode was enlightening.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I had same experience of my GSD coming up leash at me on prong collar.I must admit I was not aware enough of red zone warning.I do NOT use prong at present and on some posts have received negative replies saying it is not prong but owner use that is responsible.I too was glad to see ceadar get into it with dog on prong and switch o slip collar


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

I have seen Cesar in many shows with large dogs make the loop handle into a slip collar. He really uses what ever the owner has on hand. I agree the Prong was not the answer for that dog for sure. 

I really enjoyed those highly active Goldens the dog walker was having trouble with. What a great day it must have been for that Santa Barbara dog walker to get Cesar to help with most of her clients dogs. It was really one of the best shows this season.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

CesS


----------



## lawhite (Feb 4, 2004)

i think it is interesting that no one has commented on how he had that husky tied to a treadmill using a choke/training collar. Just watching that scene made me stressed. I think the treadmill is not a bad idea if someone is not able to adequately exercise their dog, but I think using a choke chain on a treadmill is a bit dangerous.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

I didn't see a choke collar. I did see a prong collar. Are you perhaps confusing the two?


----------



## lawhite (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't think so. if it was it was a poorly fitted one (too big) and still a bad choice for using to put a dog on a treadmill.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

IMO as long as a choke collar or prong are monitored while in use, then np here.


----------



## lawhite (Feb 4, 2004)

yes, but that means they never leave the room while the dog is on the treadmill. I guess it makes me twitchy because i can imagine someone leaving the room for a phone call and getting distracted. I have never tried this so maybe I am just overly concerned.


----------



## Rugs (Jul 14, 2004)

I would certainly hope that if someone had their dog on a treadmill that they would not leave the room for any reason until they were done exercising.


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

I am so disappointed that I missed last night's show. I am a true fan of Cesar's and I have always enjoyed watching him handle the "red zone" dogs. He has been really helpful to me in training my dogs.


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

BTW, Cesar has what he calls the "illusion collar" and can be purchased on his website. Anyone have one? I am seriously thinking of purchasing one for Lola as I do not really like the "choker collar" and this seems to be more gentle on the dog's throat/neck area. What are your thoughts?


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogI had same experience of my GSD coming up leash at me on prong collar.I must admit I was not aware enough of red zone warning.I do NOT use prong at present and on some posts have received negative replies saying it is not prong but owner use that is responsible.I too was glad to see ceadar get into it with dog on prong and switch o slip collar


I do believe that some dogs don't do well on the prong and will react towards their handler/owner. If the dog is of a nature that the prong can be used and the handler is trained in it's use then the combination works.


----------



## srfwheat (Apr 12, 2013)

Have any of you ever tried a martingale collar on your dogs?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Pro necro bro


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

srfwheat said:


> Have any of you ever tried a martingale collar on your dogs?


The martingale is my collar of choice. I like that they now make them adjustable and quick release. But my show collar is a 19 inch (I think) smooth, round, leather martingale. I do all training with a martingale, and use them for typical every day stuff, otherwise I clip the lead to a flat collar.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This thread is from 2008!


----------

